# Holder C500 transmission problem.



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a Holder C500. There only appear to be 2 gears where the parts manual suggests there should be 4. Also I can't find any creeper gear handle. Do some models only have 2 gears, or is this a problem. In the lowest gear I appear to travel at about 3 miles per hour.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Holder should have a two speed range selector, and then forward and reverse hydrostatic pedals. Once a range is selected the throttle is set to the governed engine speed, and actual working machine direction and speed is controlled by the appropriate pedal.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is your Holder C500 similar to this one. If so, there should be a gear shift left of the seat that shifts in an "H" pattern for 4 speeds.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes. Only I can only find 2 gears. Where is the”creeper gear” shift located? Also, what is this lever on the floor rib between the clutch and brake pedal for?
Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like your model is a manual transmission!!, have you lifted the gear select boot and had a look under to see if there may be an obstruction stopping the lever and its associated linkages from its full travel ??.

have you recently acquired the tractor and this problem was there when you got it ??.

Interesting looking machine.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

I did recently acquire the tractor, and the problem existed before. I was misled about the the function of the lever. I can not see any obstruction when lookin from below but have not actually pulled up the boot. 
The tractor does work well at blowing snow but does go a little too fast. I think it is working with gears 3 and 4. Would like the lower gears to work as well. I have not been able to find an operator/owners manual to help me understand the function of various levers.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tim, can you give me the model and year and I will see if I can find something for you, sometimes I get lucky.
with a bit of luck, I might be able to pick up a parts manual for free.

another question, does the gear shift have full travel side to side ?, like push away and pull towards.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

I don’t know the year.
Serial # is 412 50 564
I don’t really know if it has full travel size to side, but I suspect not when comparing it to the gear shift on the right. For slow, fast and reverse


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Tim, it is possible that one of the cups 4007 on the link could have dropped off of the ball assembly, there are 2 in the drawing either end of the connecting rod.
I found the full parts manual on your machine if you want it, only problem is it is multi language, but English is included.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks. That helps. I’ll take a look when I’m up to my cabin in a few weeks. I think I’ve seen that cup. I’ll make sure it’s hooked up. I have a parts and a service manual. I’m trying to find an operators manual. 
There is a knob/ lever in between my feet with a dial attached to the same bow. I have no idea what this is for. The same goes for the similarly appearing lever just to the left of the steering column. 
Thanks again.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I am not having much success trying to find info on the cab levers, the one on the floor with the dial will be hydraulics, what for I am not sure, you will have to play as the saying goes, it is the only way to learn when you don't have the instructions.

Have you thought of contacting the dealership for help ?, or even sending an email off to the parent company in Germany !!.

I can try and google the UK, they may have a club there for the Holder.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Make sure you have the correct parts manual. This is the version for the Holder C500 sold in the States and Canada:
https://www.holdertractors.com/uploads/tx_bfactordokumente/123468_ET-Liste_C400_C500_01.pdf

I have found these folks very accommodating when looking for information or parts: [email protected], [email protected], or phone: 613-443-3200


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

I have tried a dealership and emailing the company. I’ll try thr UK
Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would go as far as saying that the control lever and dial on the tunnel between the feet could be for front and rear 3 point linkages , if the lever is pushed forward, this may control the front linkages and the lever to the rear may control the rear linkages, the calibrated dial could be for the lowering rates of the lower links front and rear.
Have a look for a "T" handle in the vertical either side of the seat, this is the creeper gear selector.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

FredM said:


> I would go as far as saying that the control lever and dial on the tunnel between the feet could be for front and rear 3 point linkages , if the lever is pushed forward, this may control the front linkages and the lever to the rear may control the rear linkages, the calibrated dial could be for the lowering rates of the lower links front and rear.
> Have a look for a "T" handle in the vertical either side of the seat, this is the creeper gear selector.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

No T handle. This must have been removed.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

nothing like either of these?, bare rod even sticking up?














.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

Nope. It looks like I will need to do some serious transmission work


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when you get back to where the Holder is, have a look for the decal that may have a snail and hare on it, I did say beside the seat, the lever could also be behind and at the sides at the back, this lever has to sit close and over where the gearbox is located.
looking at your second photo, there is a small lever beside the handbrake?? on the left side of the seat, can you make out what the emblems are on the handle button ?.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

I’ll check it out when I get back to the tractor
Thanks


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

PTO


----------



## Dave Winkowitsch (Feb 16, 2019)

Tim Taylor said:


> Thanks. That helps. I’ll take a look when I’m up to my cabin in a few weeks. I think I’ve seen that cup. I’ll make sure it’s hooked up. I have a parts and a service manual. I’m trying to find an operators manual.
> There is a knob/ lever in between my feet with a dial attached to the same bow. I have no idea what this is for. The same goes for the similarly appearing lever just to the left of the steering column.
> Thanks again.


I


Tim Taylor said:


> I have a Holder C500. There only appear to be 2 gears where the parts manual suggests there should be 4. Also I can't find any creeper gear handle. Do some models only have 2 gears, or is this a problem. In the lowest gear I appear to travel at about 3 miles per hour.


I’ve read some of the conversation but not all. 
Regarding the box on the floor “hump”, that’s a control box for salt spreader. Pretty sure. Saw that on one at an auction. 
My creeper gear lever is behind the seat on my left w like a tee handle. 
Short lever on my dash is for differential lock. That’s only to be used when going straight forward btw. 
Regarding gears. I found linkage issues like ball & docket under the cowell behind the seat. I still have a hard time getting it into 3rd. But yes 4 gears. 
Any thing else?
I’m having clutch issues. Any experience?


----------



## renewablejohn (Jul 10, 2019)

Tim Taylor said:


> I did recently acquire the tractor, and the problem existed before. I was misled about the the function of the lever. I can not see any obstruction when lookin from below but have not actually pulled up the boot.
> The tractor does work well at blowing snow but does go a little too fast. I think it is working with gears 3 and 4. Would like the lower gears to work as well. I have not been able to find an operator/owners manual to help me understand the function of various levers.


Think you have been sold a duff gearbox. I have just had this problem on my C500 losing 1st and 2nd gear. Both gears are on the same shaft and after getting a specialist to take to pieces the whole gearbox is worn out. Normally I would just get the parts direct from the Holder factory but thats not an option according to the factory. The only option is a reconditioned exchange unit at approx 7000 euro's. Hope you have deep pockets.


----------



## David Lambert (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a few Holder c500’s-one has a creeper gear and one doesnt.The creeper gear was an add on bolt on thing below the front transmission.Do you have a hole in the rubber mat an floor behind the drivers seat on the left hand side?If not this tractor didnt come with a creeper gear.I never use the one I have,first gear low range is pretty slow.If you look at the left side of the transmission behind the front axle you will see two large plugs/ bolts.Put an oil pan underneath the transmission to catch the gear oil, undo those two plugs and with the shifter in neutral you should be looking at two set screws.Make sure they are tight on the shaft or the shift arms will slide on the shaft and you wont have either first and second or third and fourth gears depending on which one is sliding.I had the same problem and figured it out after taking the transmission out-could have been a ten minute fix.


----------



## Tim Taylor (Nov 29, 2018)

David Lambert said:


> I have a few Holder c500’s-one has a creeper gear and one doesnt.The creeper gear was an add on bolt on thing below the front transmission.Do you have a hole in the rubber mat an floor behind the drivers seat on the left hand side?If not this tractor didnt come with a creeper gear.I never use the one I have,first gear low range is pretty slow.If you look at the left side of the transmission behind the front axle you will see two large plugs/ bolts.Put an oil pan underneath the transmission to catch the gear oil, undo those two plugs and with the shifter in neutral you should be looking at two set screws.Make sure they are tight on the shaft or the shift arms will slide on the shaft and you wont have either first and second or third and fourth gears depending on which one is sliding.I had the same problem and figured it out after taking the transmission out-could have been a ten minute fix.


Thanks. I just saw the post. I will give that a try.


----------

